# Are these feelings normal?



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi Peter

I had a natural IUI cycle nearly 2 weeks ago. I have endo and a laser lap to revove a 3cm cyst on my ovary, my tubes are patent.

The IUI was on day 15, 21mm follicle, good lining and excellent sperm!

2 days after the IUI, I started to get ovarian pain and pain in my cervix. Its day 24 today and for the past 2 days I have been getting quite strong period pain. I am using progesterone pessaries. Could it be these?

I'm just really concerned about the pains that I am getting so soon after the IUI and if this is normal. 

Thanks for you time, its much appreciated.

Sooze
x


----------



## Grace (Feb 4, 2003)

Sooze,
Thought I would tell you about my experience while you're waiting for Peter. I had ivf recently, and was taking progesterone. About 2/3 days after my ET, I too was getting period type pains, sometimes mild other times more painful. I was actually pregnant and tested positive 2 weeks later, the pains continued for a few days following the test. On speaking to others, pains are very normal during early days of pregnancy. In my case I know the progesterone was not causing the pain, because the pregnancy failed and the pains stopped immediately although I was still taking the progesterone for a few more days before AF started.
In your case, it sounds to me like the pains 2 days after IUI could be ovulation pain, and now there is a possibility you are experiencing early pregnancy pain??Do you have any other symptoms (sore boobs?).
I don't know much about IUI, but your pains sound familiar!

Good luck!
Grace x


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Sooze
sorry to but in on your question to peter but i didn't know how else to get hold of you as i can't send IM's that's why i've not replied to you....anyway i'm thinking of you & hope you're ok apart from AF pains 
Take care & good luck
luv
juelxx


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi Grace & Juel

Thanks for your messages. 

Grace,your reply was really encouraging, and makes things slightly clearer. 

Today I really feel like i'm going to come on, different pains to before and can't help feeling that it hasn't worked. Boobs are sore and have the same old feelings, and feeling very grumpy! But as you say you never know, will keep you both posted.

So sorry to hear that your pregnancy failed, it must have been very difficult for you. You got there once so you can do it again.

Juel, hope you're ok, are you giving it another go?

Thanks again
Sooze
x


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

sooze...i'm waiting for AF to appear then start stabbing again on day2 if scan is ok.
Good luck  
luv
juelxx


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi Juel

Is your mail box still down?

I started my period today, so i'm a bit upset. 

Starting a short protocol of drugs, Gonal-F on day 4 plus clomid.

Looks like we may be 'jabbing together'!!

Sooze
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Please note Peter is on holiday till end of May - he may not get round to answering your questions until then.


----------



## Grace (Feb 4, 2003)

Sooze,

Very sorry to hear your AF started, wishing you lots of luck for next time. Sounds like your starting again very soon - so that's great news.

Grace x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

sooze said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I had a natural IUI cycle nearly 2 weeks ago. I have endo and a laser lap to revove a 3cm cyst on my ovary, my tubes are patent.
> 
> ...


----------

